# Do this pattern



## TrollingHard (Jul 11, 2010)

Orange and Red side are solved on top and bottom.

There is a Yellow cross on the Blue face, a Blue cross on the White face, A white cross on the green face, and a green cross on the yellow face

(clockwise cross pattern)


Get this pattern using the sexy move and the H-Perm.

edit:

14 sexy moves and 1 h-perm



Spoiler



Solution:

R U R' U' y R U R' U' y R U R' U' y R U R' U' y R U R' U' y R U R' U' y R U R' U' y x2 R U R' U' y R U R' U' y R U R' U' y R U R' U' y R U R' U' y R U R' U' y R U R' U' y M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 E

or 

M2 U2 S2 U S2 U2 M2 D'


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> Do this pattern



No thanks.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 11, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> Orange and Red side are solved on top and bottom.
> 
> There is a Yellow cross on the Blue face, a Blue cross on the White face, A white cross on the green face, and a green cross on the yellow face
> 
> ...



How do I do a white cross on the green face? Wont the center be white and not green? Idc.


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 11, 2010)

zzz

I'm looking at corners.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah... well he gave the solution away... H-perm and sexy move, it was a pretty obvious one in my opinion...


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 11, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> yeah... well he gave the solution away... H-perm and sexy move, it was a pretty obvious one in my opinion...



Oh, so you got it?

I didn't want people scrambling it and solving it as such.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 11, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> zzz
> 
> I'm looking at corners.



Cool im looking at centers. Im not gona do it.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah... well he gave the solution away... H-perm and sexy move, it was a pretty obvious one in my opinion...
> ...



No i did not try, but I figured H-perm swaps 2 corner pairs in parallel, which adds up to rotating edges from the affected layer either cw or ccw... and sexy move to swap them around correctly :/

using logic and cubing comprehension, i find it to be a descent solution.


EDIT: Uhm i take that back, H-perm doesnt rotate edges around the cube.


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 11, 2010)

Alright, I'll post some pics soon enough.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 11, 2010)

Decent.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Decent.




yeah sry i make that mistake alot XD


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 11, 2010)

You can do it with just the sexy move. It's not that hard.


Spoiler



Sexy move x3 + D moves to move corners. Make sure corners stay oriented correctly, and you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 11, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' x2 R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 E



Seriously?
R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' x2 R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 E 



TrollingHard said:


> 14 sexy moves and 1 h-perm



And an E move.

Here, I can do it with 0 sexy moves and 0 h-perms: M2 U2 S2 U S2 U2 M2 D'


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 11, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> TrollingHard said:
> 
> 
> > R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' x2 R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U R' U' y' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 E
> ...


alg.garron.us is broken.


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 11, 2010)

Lol Long solution ftw.

Cubing novice <--

Fixed my solution btw.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 11, 2010)

More here, of course (though I did find mine myself, should be easy to understand):
http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/patterns/A850.03.html
http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/patterns.html


----------



## MEn (Jul 11, 2010)

H Perm, x2, H Perm, D2, U2


----------



## Stefan (Jul 11, 2010)

MEn said:


> H Perm, x2, H Perm, D2, U2



Wrong.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Here, I can do it with 0 sexy moves and 0 h-perms: M2 U2 S2 U S2 U2 M2 D'



I prefer U D M2 U' M2 D' U' M2 D M2. But that works fine too.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

[/QUOTE

Here, I can do it with 0 sexy moves and 0 h-perms: M2 U2 S2 U S2 U2 M2 D'[/QUOTE]

owned


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 12, 2010)

That's no fun XD

http://alg.garron.us/?alg=R_U_R-_U-..._U_R-_U-_y_R_U_R-_U-_y_M2_U-_M2_U2_M2_U-_M2_E

FTW


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 12, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> alg.garron.us is broken.



That tells me so much. Does it load? Does it have the correct moves in the box? Does an applet load? Does it show the correct moves? Does it display them correctly?

I would discuss the alg, but Stefan's already covered that.



TrollingHard said:


> That's no fun XD
> 
> http://alg.garron.us/?alg=R_U_R-_U-..._U_R-_U-_y_R_U_R-_U-_y_M2_U-_M2_U2_M2_U-_M2_E
> 
> FTW




(R U R' U' y)7 x2 (R U R' U' y)7 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 E
I need to make that forum URL more prominent.


----------



## MEn (Jul 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> MEn said:
> 
> 
> > H Perm, x2, H Perm, D2, U2
> ...



I forgot to mention that it wasn't for this specific pattern, but for a different but a bit similar one.


----------

